# Crash diet progress for those interested in trying



## QuestionGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

OK, so i did my legwork, read the book (altho years of previous research still has me commited and stubborn to the usual bb diet)...I even collected two full garbage bags of carbs out of my house and moved it to my parents so I dont have to look at it for these few weeks...I will just write a few paragraphs each day for motivation and also to report progress....Altho I am still confused about some things....I mainly bought green asparagus, green salad mix, young portabella muchrooms and celery for veggies to consume...I will also consume 200 calories from fish oil every day, this along wiht the veggies should put me at about 300 cals total....Am i couting this 300 from oil and veggies towards my 1300 cal diet a day or is this not to be counted in with my other foods?


----------



## Unreal (Mar 29, 2009)

It is all covered in the book.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Mar 29, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ...I will also consume 200 calories from fish oil every day....


Ten 1,000mg fish oil caps/day gives you 90kcals/day. If you use super-strength fish oil caps, you don't even need ten caps/day. Where did you get the figure 200 calories/day from? 

All kcals count towards your total.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 29, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> OK, so i did my legwork, read the book (altho years of previous research still has me commited and stubborn to the usual bb diet)...I even collected two full garbage bags of carbs out of my house and moved it to my parents so I dont have to look at it for these few weeks...I will just write a few paragraphs each day for motivation and also to report progress....Altho I am still confused about some things....I mainly bought green asparagus, green salad mix, young portabella muchrooms and celery for veggies to consume...I will also consume 200 calories from fish oil every day, this along wiht the veggies should put me at about 300 cals total....Am i couting this 300 from oil and veggies towards my 1300 cal diet a day or is this not to be counted in with my other foods?



1,300 calories you consume per day???

Me on 1,300 calories a day=


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 29, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> 1,300 calories you consume per day???
> 
> Me on 1,300 calories a day=



After 2-3 days the combination of high protein and ketosis really does a good job of satiety.  That's one of the reasons that I argue that "hunger" alone is not a good judge of when you need to eat.

It's also a very good diet actually if followed properly.  The UD 2.0 diet I'm currently following by Lyle McDonald is possibly THE most productive diet I have ever followed, but it is also the most difficult.  Lots of discipline in both diet and training.  The PSMF he is referring to is another Lyle concoction.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, so this is my second day on the diet and I am still super motivated, im really glad that I got almost all food out of my house and stored it at my parent's because it could have gone terribly wrong last night when hunger kicked in.

I’m on the EC stack and it is jut wonderful, it works great for me to control huger and keep me motivated. I think today is easier than yesterday and it should just keep getting easier as the days go by. I am not pissy at all due to low cals (1300, Lyle makes is seem that even that low is still to much but I just don’t know how to get all my protein in with less calories, I even weight all my food to perfection)....I’m sure that i would be pissier if i wasn’t on EC stack....im using all the supps he told me

Last night I tried Cottage cheese, splenda and a scoop of protein like he suggested and I actually had to try hard not to puke it back up, so I will quit with the cottage cheese and substitute it with a casein shake before bed, will lower calories and still do the same thing as far as low carb, fat and high protein...

SO FAR SO GOOD~!!!


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 30, 2009)

thats great, the EC suppressing hunger will subside in a week or two , not completely but it subside a bit least thats what i noticed


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, so the rumor goes that the EC will stop surpressing hunger, but it will not effect the fat burning at all....Im taking 20mg E and 200mg of Caffeine three times a day, I hope that is not to much...........Signing up for a tanning studio today...this summer will be the first time I have seen my abs in over three years, since I started my career as a Baby sitter/Customer service agent/trash collector/skape goat/asshole/im sick of this shit/grey hairs/I wana be like everyone else/sick of being depressed job, or short for COP....HAHAHA....THANKS for all the suport on the diet guys, a lot of good people here.


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 30, 2009)

no that rumor is BS , the fat burning effects stay , and your not taking to much , good level to ease into a heavier dose , when i cut last i used 60mg E and 600mg C a day split into two doses,  but i started out lower to get my body used to it 

first time ever with the EC i jumped to 60 mg wow ..........worst feeling ever


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like you're doing fine - and when you go off EC, titrate the ephedrine down first, THEN titrate down the caffeine. No headaches or excessive sleepiness that way.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 30, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> After 2-3 days the combination of high protein and ketosis really does a good job of satiety.  That's one of the reasons that I argue that "hunger" alone is not a good judge of when you need to eat.
> 
> It's also a very good diet actually if followed properly.  The UD 2.0 diet I'm currently following by Lyle McDonald is possibly THE most productive diet I have ever followed, but it is also the most difficult.  Lots of discipline in both diet and training.  The PSMF he is referring to is another Lyle concoction.



1,300 calories daily is NOT U.D. 2.0.  You have a few days of caloric deficit, followed by maintenance and other days of surplus.  That sounds like Christian Bale in the movie Machinist- skin n bones, not recomposition IMO.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've given up on 'dieting' here.  You call 1,300 calories a 'life style change' or 'something you can stick with the rest of your life'.  I'm on to bigger, better things.  Thanks for the advice.  

3 things to stick by- eat clean, train hard, and stay healthy.  To be quite honest, cutting calories so low that the body cannot function regularly on a daily basis sounds pretty dangerous to me.  

I will not watch my workouts suffer due to a severe drop in calories 7 days a week.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> 1,300 calories you consume per day???
> 
> Me on 1,300 calories a day=



Have you read the book, jhawkin?



danzik17 said:


> After 2-3 days the combination of high protein and ketosis really does a good job of satiety.  That's one of the reasons that I argue that "hunger" alone is not a good judge of when you need to eat.
> 
> It's also a very good diet actually if followed properly.  The UD 2.0 diet I'm currently following by Lyle McDonald is possibly THE most productive diet I have ever followed, but it is also the most difficult.  Lots of discipline in both diet and training.  The PSMF he is referring to is another Lyle concoction.





jhawkin1 said:


> 1,300 calories daily is NOT U.D. 2.0.  You have a few days of caloric deficit, followed by maintenance and other days of surplus.  That sounds like Christian Bale in the movie Machinist- skin n bones, not recomposition IMO.


UD2.0 isn't 1300 calories a day - but there are three days out of seven where it's about that. There are also two days out of seven over which time an average-size male will consume 1000g of carbohydrate. 


jhawkin1 said:


> I've given up on 'dieting' here.  You call 1,300 calories a 'life style change' or 'something you can stick with the rest of your life'.  I'm on to bigger, better things.  Thanks for the advice.


Who said it was a lifestyle change? Hell, the THREAD refers to "crash diet".

PSMF is a great way to kick-start a cut or to get back on track when you're behind-schedule: you're juicy enough at the beginning of a cut to not risk loss of lean mass, and the combination of very high protein with very low carbs effectively blunts appetite. You only train in short, low-rep workouts twice a week while you do it, so your body actually gets a bit of a break while you do this. 

I like to tuck two weeks at a time of PSMF into my cutting programs - it's easy, it's fast and it's effective. 

But no one ever said it was a lifestyle. 


			
				jhawkin1 said:
			
		

> 3 things to stick by- eat clean, train hard, and stay healthy.  To be quite honest, cutting calories so low that the body cannot function regularly on a daily basis sounds pretty dangerous to me.


Under ordinary training and dieting paradigms, I'd agree with you - but this is a very specific protocol and you really ought to read the book so you can understand how it works. 


			
				jhawkin1 said:
			
		

> I will not watch my workouts suffer due to a severe drop in calories 7 days a week.


Me neither. That's why this is the only crash diet worth considering.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd feel like crashing if I read it.  I guess I'm not meant to be a body builder...I'd rather be an athlete, lift heavy weights, while not going overboard with my 'diet'. 

Any extreme I take, I end up binge eating= not healthy.  There's a point in time where you need to call it quits, and I think I'm at that point with super-strict dieting.  It's not mentally and physically healthy for me.  

I will continue eating right, maintaining my muscle, taking my fish oil and daily multi-vitamins, and getting a decent workout in as much as possible, as well as giving my body the rest it needs to hit the gym even harder the next day/week or whatever period of time I need for me.  

No books, no 'crash' diets, just what I know is beneficial for ME.  

Key word is ME, you all have a great mind set for what you're doing- go for it, but obviously we all are different, our bodies are different, and we have different goals.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

^ 
Good for you man, if that is what you want to do than it is perfectly ok...ANYONE can justify their lifestyles by saying "im happy". All the obese morons out there can say "im happy and healthy" and it will justify their irrational behavior to them, but it doesnt mean that it right....

If you like how you look than that is perfectly ok with me....I have been a "bodybuilder" for many years now and there is a lot of things that I have tried and failed at....there is also a lot of lifestyles I attempted including the "i dont care to be a serious bodybuilder im just gona eat healthy and look decent lifestyle",(but in reality that was just my weakness rationalising my failure, and poor discipline) it was just my weakness talking........TO ME, bodybuilding is a way of life, i dont want to just be that big guy who works out anymore, I want to be more than that, i want to push the limit, be extreme, be different and do everything that the weak mind calls "un healthy".....Im hating this diet, it sucks, but it is such a good mental challenge to me and it will bring me the results that used to take months to see.......After this diet is over, im gona look so forward to my regular cuting diet that it will almost feel like im eating cheat meals every day...


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 30, 2009)

On the contrary actually, I'm usually so full of energy after my carbups that I put up PR numbers.  Just last week I put up close to 650lbs on leg presses which is ~50lbs over my previous PR.

Look, I was just like you.  I was brought up to be a perfectionist with my diet by Jodi/Emma-Leigh who were the diet gods here like 4 years ago.  I even remember arguing with Built that it couldn't work and that crash dieting was foolish.  Then I tried it.  Wouldn't you know, I'm now leaner than I have ever been and at the SAME weight almost.  That means that not only am I losing fat, I'm gaining a bit of muscle on just about every single weekend.  Not much, maybe 1/8-1/4lb maximum, but what other cutting diet can you say that for?

I will say one huge benefit to being a perfectionist is that I just don't crave junk food anymore for the most part.  A cheat meal for me is extra oats or maybe some bagels or cereal.  That means that Fridays for me EVERY WEEK is a massive cheatfest since it's all the foods I love.  This diet is great.


----------



## Built (Mar 30, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> I'd feel like crashing if I read it.  I guess I'm not meant to be a body builder...I'd rather be an athlete, lift heavy weights, while not going overboard with my 'diet'.


Athletes often have to make weight. Just the way it is. 


jhawkin1 said:


> Any extreme I take, I end up binge eating= not healthy.


That's fair. Lots of people find this type of dieting triggers binge behaviour. If this is you, don't do a PSMF. You're wise to know this about yourself. 


jhawkin1 said:


> There's a point in time where you need to call it quits, and I think I'm at that point with super-strict dieting.  It's not mentally and physically healthy for me.


Again, good call. There are a million ways to diet someone down. Slow and steady got me to my profile pic. 


jhawkin1 said:


> I will continue eating right, maintaining my muscle, taking my fish oil and daily multi-vitamins, and getting a decent workout in as much as possible, as well as giving my body the rest it needs to hit the gym even harder the next day/week or whatever period of time I need for me.
> 
> No books, no 'crash' diets, just what I know is beneficial for ME.
> 
> Key word is ME, you all have a great mind set for what you're doing- go for it, but obviously we all are different, our bodies are different, and we have different goals.



Our bodies are all more the same than different - but our goals differ and so do our approaches. You have to be comfortable with what you do, and nobody's pushing THIS plan on YOU.

My only objection here is this: if you're going to dismiss something as dangerous, at least read it first. 

That's just sporting.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 30, 2009)

god damnit, its midnight right now and as I was walking my dogs at the park for one hour I thought about all the food I wanted to eat like sweet potato fries, chocolate cake, chicken wings, buritto, salmon, a whole loaf of bread and so on....Night time SUX, i taking my casein soon and then off to bed before i go nuts....AGAIN, im so glad I took all my food to my parents house, it helps so much to not even have ANY food other whats allowed on the diet in the house...


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, now all I can think of is sweet potato fries, chocolate cake, chicken wings, burrito (that's how we spell 'em in Canada), salmon, a whole loaf of bread and so on.

QuestionGuy SUX.


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

All this talk about the PSMF has made me jump on the bandwagon!!!

I am starting tomorrow, for maybe a 4-6 week stint


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 31, 2009)

Balin said:


> All this talk about the PSMF has made me jump on the bandwagon!!!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow, for maybe a 4-6 week stint



Make sure you read the book prior so that you understand what's going on and set up the diet properly for whatever your body composition happens to be right now.


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Make sure you read the book prior so that you understand what's going on and set up the diet properly for whatever your body composition happens to be right now.



Thanks for the advice.  I will start a journal here, which will be pretty much a cut and paste.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Built said:


> Okay, now all I can think of is sweet potato fries, chocolate cake, chicken wings, burrito (that's how we spell 'em in Canada), salmon, a whole loaf of bread and so on.
> 
> QuestionGuy SUX.



hahaha....OK OK OK, due to popular demand, I will NOW slow down, type way slower and spell correctly because, well because I guess I have to. I will even go the extra mile and double check. See this took me like one minute to write instead of my usual, high speed tactic. !!


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2009)

It's not your spelling that sux - it's your food choices. 

<drool>


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Balin said:


> All this talk about the PSMF has made me jump on the bandwagon!!!
> 
> I am starting tomorrow, for maybe a 4-6 week stint



Good luck to you buddy, my guess is that unless you are already an advanced bodybuilder, you will not be able to make the jump so easy. I suggest you take ALL your food out of the house, yes, even the pasta that has been sitting in one of your cabinets for months now that you never used, or that chocolate that your grandma gave you that you don't really like so you put it where you usually store your ironing board and clothing that you plan on donating to the poor......Also I suggest that you take a couple of days for MENTAL preparation, and maybe start eating low carbs and lower cals a few days before you jump to the full thing...Also make sure you prepare all your supps and buy all the food before hand....This is nothing to take lightly it just plain SUXXX


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Built said:


> It's not your spelling that sux - it's your food choices.
> 
> <drool>



hahaha.....i jsut realized dat, and wil go to my old wais frmo nau on.


----------



## Unreal (Mar 31, 2009)

I like PSMFs but I don't see how people do it for 4-6 weeks. 1-2 weeks is all I like it for to deal with holidays/vacation or to kick start a diet then transistion into a more manageable diet. Good luck.


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Good luck to you buddy, my guess is that unless you are already an advanced bodybuilder, you will not be able to make the jump so easy. I suggest you take ALL your food out of the house, yes, even the pasta that has been sitting in one of your cabinets for months now that you never used, or that chocolate that your grandma gave you that you don't really like so you put it where you usually store your ironing board and clothing that you plan on donating to the poor......Also I suggest that you take a couple of days for MENTAL preparation, and maybe start eating low carbs and lower cals a few days before you jump to the full thing...Also make sure you prepare all your supps and buy all the food before hand....This is nothing to take lightly it just plain SUXXX




Thanks man, I read the book cover to cover on Saturday, then keep re-reading certain parts to come up with my plan.  I finished buying all my supps this morning and am ready to roll.

I wish I could get all the junk food out of the house but thats just not feasible with 3 pre-teens in the house 

I have a canoe trip scheduled the first week of July so this will give me time to drop some extra baggage, so to speak and transition to a more moderate meal plan!!!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

^ aaahhh, I get it, its going to be tough when those CRAZY cravings kick in to look at that stuff all day...but im on my third day now and it keeps geting easier, im a natrual at starving myself, ofcoure with all the ephedra im takin, im not even hungry........


----------



## Balin (Mar 31, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> ^ aaahhh, I get it, its going to be tough when those CRAZY cravings kick in to look at that stuff all day...but im on my third day now and it keeps geting easier, im a natrual at starving myself, ofcoure with all the ephedra im takin, im not even hungry........



Good stuff, man!!!!


----------



## PainandGain (Mar 31, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> I'd feel like crashing if I read it.  I guess I'm not meant to be a body builder...I'd rather be an athlete, lift heavy weights, while not going overboard with my 'diet'.
> 
> Any extreme I take, I end up binge eating= not healthy.  There's a point in time where you need to call it quits, and I think I'm at that point with super-strict dieting.  It's not mentally and physically healthy for me.
> 
> ...



Don't get so down about it man.
It happens to the best of us.
Its taken me 6 years of training and trying to eat right, to finally come to the point where I can make myself eat only just half-decently lol.

Sometimes you just feel like you want to stop because it's overwhelming and you get too much into the science of it, and just feel like you are spinning your wheels...

But just remember that consistency is the most important part of building a better body. So as long as you are consistent, then you will continue to see results.

It's just hard in the mean time, when you feel like you wanna get there faster.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey pain, what city do you live in >?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the good advice.  Science and numbers really grind my gears 







PainandGain said:


> Don't get so down about it man.
> It happens to the best of us.
> Its taken me 6 years of training and trying to eat right, to finally come to the point where I can make myself eat only just half-decently lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 1, 2009)

jhawkin1 said:


> Thanks for the good advice.  Science and numbers really grind my gears



Haha, yea me too. I had to break my perfectionist ways because I would so into the numbers that I would end up discouraged and then do worse actually.


And *Questionguy*

I live in San marcos, I currently go the Tx state university down here.
It's a great place.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Haha, yea me too. I had to break my perfectionist ways because I would so into the numbers that I would end up discouraged and then do worse actually.
> 
> 
> And *Questionguy*
> ...



Nice, my friend is currently stationed in San Antonio for school and he swears up and down that he will move down there when he is done wiht his training (army)....I was thinking about moving to austin texas but am not sure if im going to continue doing what I do so well see.....I hear that texas is not really all that of a red neck desert where you are not allowed to speak your mind...i hear its actually really nice and liberal.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 2, 2009)

QuestionGuy said:


> Nice, my friend is currently stationed in San Antonio for school and he swears up and down that he will move down there when he is done wiht his training (army)....I was thinking about moving to austin texas but am not sure if im going to continue doing what I do so well see.....I hear that texas is not really all that of a red neck desert where you are not allowed to speak your mind...i hear its actually really nice and liberal.



It is.
You just have to steer away from the hill country and eastern texas.
That's where you really will find very conservative close-minded idiots.

But in and around austin, dallas, houston, I have always found a nice blend of people. Dallas and austin are especially liberal.
Sure you see cowboys walking around, but even they don't care about the tatt'd up guy with earrings skating by them.
it's pretty chill.

I've always been a big-mouth. And speaking my mind has never been a problem.


----------

